# Critical Mass - Würzburg



## zymnokxx (22. Mai 2015)

Bin erst neu in Würzburg und wollte mal fragen, was hier in der Stadt bezüglich Critical Mass geht.
Wo ist hier der Treffpunkt?

Generell finde ich Würzburg sehr radunfreundlich. Alles ist auf Autos ausgerichtet. Radwege so gut wie nicht vorhanden oder enden im Nichts. Stellplätze unzureichend. 
Bei mir im Viertel (Sanderau) kann man nicht mal zu zweit nebeneinender auf dem Gehweg laufen, weil alles zugeparkt ist. Mit Kinderwagen oder Leute mit Rolli/Rollator kommen da gar nicht durch. 

Würde mich daher freuen, wenn über CM auf die Situation aufmerksam gemacht wird.


----------



## zymnokxx (29. Mai 2015)

In anderen Städten immer der letzte Freitag im Monat, in WÜ immer der 2. Freitag:
https://www.facebook.com/events/1610750565836473/

also dann wieder 12.Juni 2015


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zymnokxx (8. April 2016)

heute wärs mal wieder soweit:
https://www.facebook.com/events/995098860526519/


----------



## zymnokxx (24. April 2019)

Ich packs mal hier rein, um keinen neuen Thread eröffnen zu müssen: 
am 25.4.2019 (Donnerstag) ist ab 15Uhr eine Demo auf der Löwenbrücke für mehr Verkehrssicherheit. Info in der Lokalpresse:
https://www.mainpost.de/regional/wu...ur-stadtauswaerts-am-25-April;art735,10222495


----------



## zymnokxx (12. September 2019)

Morgen ist wieder CM in Würzburg....


----------

